# Linux Mint 17 auf USB 3.0 Stick installierbar?



## Tim1974 (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

kann ich ein aktuelles Mint einfach von DVD booten und dann auf einen USB 3.0 Stick installieren lassen und anschließend davon booten?
Oder braucht es dafür ein spezielles Installationsverfahren, was sich von dem einer Festplatteninstallation unterscheidet?

Falls das geht, wieviel langsamer läuft Mint dann im Betrieb vom USB 3.0 Stick gemessen an einer normalen SATA 2 Platte?
Wieviel schneller bootet Mint vom USB 3.0 Stick als von der DVD?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Arino (29. Mai 2015)

Mit USB 3 schneller als mit USB 2 und wesentlich langsamer als per sata 
Die installation sollte direkt auf den USB Stick funktionieren. 
Man kann die meisten Linux Distris doch auch als Livecd runterladen oder ist das bei Mint nicht der Fall?

Linux Mint 17 Qiana: bootfÃ¤higen USB-Stick erstellen | ZDNet.de
Hier 
Und wegen dem booten, als produktiv würde ich die Geschwindigkeit nicht einstufen.
Für einen Test wäre es jedoch meiner Meinung nach akzeptabel.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Mai 2015)

Ich meine das ich da eine Live-DVD habe, zumindest bootet er davon und ich kann arbeiten. Aber das Booten dauert mir zu lange und ich möchte auch Einstellungen, Updates und installierte Programme speicher können, das müßte auf einem Stick doch gehen, oder?

Könnte das Mint natürlich auch parallel zu Windows 7 auf die SSD oder Platte installieren lassen, aber dann hab ich den Bootmanager, den ich dann nicht wieder wegbekomme, falls ich es wieder löschen will. Außerdem wollte ich schon immer mal ein OS vom Stick laufen lassen.
Wird das denn bei USB 3.0 merklich schneller booten und laufen als von der Live DVD?


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2015)

Mint gibt es auch als Live-CD.

Booten sollte er auf jeden Fall schneller vom Stick.


----------



## Arino (29. Mai 2015)

Hab in meinem ersten Post noch einen Link für eine Anleitung gepostet. 
Das mit der Bootgeschwindigkeit kommt immer drauf an. 
Welcher USB-Stick und im schlimmsten Fall hast du nen bescheidenen USB Controller 
Ich behaupte aber mal dass es schneller bootet als von cd/dvd. 
Bei Ubuntu gabs damals mal eine Windows Installation die du nachher einfach löschen konntest und der Bootmanager war danach auch weg.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe mein USB-Controller auf dem Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 5 taugt was?
Als Stick würde ich dann einen Sony 64 GB USB 3.0 nehmen, die gibts gerade im Angebot für ca. 25 Euro das Stück.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Mai 2015)

Hier mal ein Zitat von Jimini, weil ich das bei meinem NAS auch einsetzen wollte:



			
				Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Verwendung eines USB-Sticks musst du gegebenenfalls aufpassen,  dass dir das Logging nicht den Stick kaputtschreibt - ebenso würde ich  /tmp auf eine RAM-Disk auslagern


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2015)

Na das der Stick kaputtgeschreiben wird, glaube ich eher nicht. Sonst müsste das bei SSDs ja auch passieren.


----------



## S754 (29. Mai 2015)

Ich habe das mal mit einem USB 3 Stick gemacht. Allerdings war das kein Spaß. Sau lahm. Würde ich nicht nochmal machen.


----------



## Namaker (30. Mai 2015)

Mein Server lief lange Zeit auf einem 16GB USB 3 Stick, die Geschwindigkeit war in Ordnung (bis auf Updates für Syslinux, die haben ewig gedauert). Bei vielen Boards kann man allerdings kein "Fast Boot" oder Ähnliches verwenden, wenn per USB gestartet wird.


----------



## Jimini (30. Mai 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Zitat von Jimini, weil ich das bei meinem NAS auch einsetzen wollte:


Das ist korrekt, allerdings bezog sich das glaube ich auf ein Serversystem, bei dem das Betriebssystem auf einem Stick liegen soll. Aber auch bei einem Desktopsystem kann durchaus viel geloggt werden.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Na das der Stick kaputtgeschreiben wird, glaube ich eher nicht. Sonst müsste das bei SSDs ja auch passieren.


Ich vermute mal, dass die Zellen einer SSD ganz andere Haltbarkeiten haben als die eines Sticks. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, liegt die Wiederbeschreibbarkeit von SSD-Speicherzellen im fünf- oder gar sechsstelligen Bereich (bitte ggf. korrigieren!), aber ob das auch für einen USB-Stick gilt? Zudem wird das auch von Modell zu Modell schwanken. Nicht umsonst berichten manche, dass ihre Kisten jahrelang  gut von einem Stick liefen und andere die Dinger im Quartalstakt austauschen müssen. Für ein regelmäßig genutztes System wäre mir das zu unsicher, bei einem System hingegen , welches ab und an mal genutzt wird, sollte ein Stick kein Problem darstellen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Mai 2015)

Ok, das klingt ja nicht so berauschend, also werd ichs wohl doch erstmal lassen und dann ggf. von der DVD booten oder eine Parallelinstallation zu Windows machen.
Sollte man Linux lieber auf einer HDD installieren, oder geht es auch problemlos auf einer SSD?
Ich frage, weil ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß das Linux-Dateisystem sich automatisch im Betrieb defragmentiert und das wäre für eine SSD ja schädlich.


----------



## Jimini (30. Mai 2015)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sollte man Linux lieber auf einer HDD installieren, oder geht es auch problemlos auf einer SSD?
> Ich frage, weil ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß das Linux-Dateisystem sich automatisch im Betrieb defragmentiert und das wäre für eine SSD ja schädlich.


Selbstverständlich kannst du Linux problemlos auf einer SSD nutzen. 
Es gibt nicht "das" Linux-Dateisystem. ext4 beispielsweise muss gar nicht defragmentiert werden - dieses Dateisystem würde ich ohnehin für jedes Standardsystem empfehlen. 
Manche Distributionen setzen per default schon auf btrfs. Dieses bringt ein paar Optionen mit, welche man nicht zusammen mit einer SSD nutzen sollte - meines Wissens sind diese Optionen standardmäßig aber ohnehin deaktiviert.

Ich habe schon mehrere Linux-Systeme auf SSD betrieben und bisher nie Probleme damit gehabt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Mai 2015)

Gut, danke für die Infos Jimini.
Denn die Festplatten sterben ja wahrscheinlich über die Jahre langsam aber sicher immer mehr aus und ich will irgendwann auch keine mehr nutzen müssen, wegen der Vibrationen die sie verursachen und des Kühlungsbedarfs.


----------

